# Looking for T-37 Tweet



## 2nd childhood (Jan 10, 2007)

Anybody know of a 1/48 or larger T-37 kit? I have the old Hasegawa 1/72, but I prefer the larger scales. I was in pilot training in the mid-80s (washed out before getting to T-38s - sigh) and would like to build a reasonable facsimile of a Tweet.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Welcome to HobbyTalk!

Monogram A-37 Dragonfly buildup 

Monogram made the A-37 Dragonfly in 1/48 scale back in the early 1990s. It's probably not that hard to find today. It would need a little reworking to make the trainer version — looks like the most work would be removing and filling in the dorsal radome and the in-flight refueling pipes (assuming they're molded as part of the fuselage).


----------



## 2nd childhood (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome and the reply. The A-37 ("Super Tweet") makes a cool-looking model; unfortunately, the conversion might be more than I'm up for. There are several structural differences (wing roots, dorsal fin) as well as the engines being larger (I believe they replaced the J-69s with T-38 engines) so it could act like a real jet. Maybe when they're finally phased out after another 20 years, somebody will get nostalgic and make a new kit as a tribute to the 6000lb dog whistle.


----------



## stone53 (Dec 12, 2000)

Strombecker released a 1/48 T-37 in the late 50's. Aurora also released this kit in the 60's and 70's after they acquired Strombecker's molds. They also released an A-37 version.


----------

